# me enclítico (construcciones aspectuales)



## Sibutlasi

Hola,

Me pregunto si hay hablantes de 'español' a quienes les suenen bien las siguientes oraciones:

¿Prefieres seguir*me* contando esta historia más tarde?
¿Prefieres continuar*me* contando esta historia más tarde?
¿Prefieres acabar*me* de contar esta historia más tarde?
¿Prefieres terminar*me* de contar esta historia más tarde?
¿Prefieres empezar*me* a contar esta historia más tarde?

*Mi* 'español' no me permite construir ninguna de ellas; según mi 'gramática mental', el "me" debe seguir a "contando/contar" siempre. Sin embargo una de esas oraciones - no les diré cual por ahora - procede literalmente de un libro reciente de un gran escritor sudamericano. 

Aunque en este foro he visto varios hilos dedicados a resolver dudas referentes a la posición de "me" (etc.), no he encontrado ninguno en el que se discutieran casos como los anteriores, en los que, en vez de uno de los 'auxiliares' constitutivos de las llamadas 'perífrasis verbales' ("haber", "estar",...), aparecen verbos 'semi-auxiliares' de contenido 'aspectual'. He omitido un ejemplo con "...estarme contando....", en el que "estar" también tendría contenido aspectual, porque requeriría modificar un poco otros aspectos de la oración originaria.

Saludos

S.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

_¿Prefieres seguir*me* contando esta historia más tarde?
¿Prefieres continuar*me* contando esta historia más tarde?
¿Prefieres acabar*me* de contar esta historia más tarde?
¿Prefieres terminar*me* de contar esta historia más tarde?
¿Prefieres empezar*me* a contar esta historia más tarde?_

Por acá habría que cambiar el _prefieres_ por _preferís_, pero me parece que coloquialmente son habituales, sobre todo la primera, la cuarta y la quinta.

Saludos.


----------



## jordi picarol

No es necesario recordar que en las lenguas naturales, vivas o muertas, no así en las fabricadas artificialmente, tipo Esperanto, las reglas gramaticales resultan del estudio y análisis de la lengua en sí. Por lo tanto no se inventan reglas y se procura luego hablar y escribir de acuerdo con ellas. El uso de los pronombres ha sido estudiado de forma amplísima, deduciendo de ese uso generalizado las reglas por las que se vienen rigiendo. En ninguna parte, en ninguna, aparece nada que haga ni de lejos referencia a lo que dices. La pregunta sería más fácil de contestar si la plantearas al contrario: "Me pregunto si hay hablantes de 'español' a quienes *NO* les suenen bien las siguientes oraciones".
Tanto *TU *castellano como *TU GRAMÁTICA MENTAL *son muy respetables, por supuesto, pero teniendo en cuenta el uso general - que no el tuyo particular- sería muy difícil, por no decir imposible, establecer una regla que diera fundamento y justificara lo que dices. Sería interesante saber en qué lo basas.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Cal inhibes

Desde luego es más lógico que en los verbos compuestos el dativo acompañe al segundo verbo, para formar con este el núcleo del complemento indirecto. Pero el uso coloquial permite poner ese dativo junto al primer verbo. Es sólo costumbre. En mi concepto es más formal la construcción que tu defiendes, Sibutlasi.
Saludos


----------



## olimpia91

Sibutlasi said:


> Sin embargo una de esas oraciones - no les diré cual por ahora - procede literalmente de un libro reciente de un gran escritor sudamericano.



Obviamente ninguna de esas oraciones está bien.
Los escritores no son profesores de castellano, por eso existen los correctores en las editoriales.


----------



## jordi picarol

Sin una regla gramatical de referencia ni una conformación por parte de la RAE todo argumento basado en afirmaciones del tipo: "en mi opinión..", "me parece..", "para mí...", o "es más lógico", carece de valor científico.
Todas las oraciones son gramaticalmente correctas y de uso normal.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## olimpia91

¿"_Todas las oraciones son gramaticalmente correctas y de uso normal"_ no es también una afirmación del tipo: "en mi opinión..", "me parece..", "para mí..."?


----------



## Cal inhibes

jordi picarol said:


> Sin una regla gramatical de referencia ni una conformación por parte de la RAE todo argumento basado en afirmaciones del tipo: "en mi opinión..", "me parece..", "para mí...", o "es más lógico", carece de valor científico.
> Todas las oraciones son gramaticalmente correctas y de uso normal.
> Saludos
> Jordi


Si estos foros no son para que la gente exprese su concepto y lo defienda con argumentos de razón o experiencia, mejor cambiémoslos por un club de lectura de textos académicos.
Saludos


----------



## jordi picarol

¿Quién ha dicho que no? Yo defiendo mi concepto. Con argumentos de razón y experiencia. De todas las maneras un poco de lectura de vez en cuando tampoco está mal.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Pinairun

Sibutlasi said:


> Hola,
> 
> Me pregunto si hay hablantes de 'español' a quienes les suenen bien las siguientes oraciones:
> 
> ¿Prefieres seguir*me* contando esta historia más tarde?
> ¿Prefieres continuar*me* contando esta historia más tarde?
> ¿Prefieres acabar*me* de contar esta historia más tarde?
> ¿Prefieres terminar*me* de contar esta historia más tarde?
> ¿Prefieres empezar*me* a contar esta historia más tarde?
> 
> *Mi* 'español' no me permite construir ninguna de ellas; según mi 'gramática mental', el "me" debe seguir a "contando/contar" siempre. Sin embargo una de esas oraciones - no les diré cual por ahora - procede literalmente de un libro reciente de un gran escritor sudamericano.
> 
> Aunque en este foro he visto varios hilos dedicados a resolver dudas referentes a la posición de "me" (etc.), no he encontrado ninguno en el que se discutieran casos como los anteriores, en los que, en vez de uno de los 'auxiliares' constitutivos de las llamadas 'perífrasis verbales' ("haber", "estar",...), aparecen verbos 'semi-auxiliares' de contenido 'aspectual'. He omitido un ejemplo con "...estarme contando....", en el que "estar" también tendría contenido aspectual, porque requeriría modificar un poco otros aspectos de la oración originaria.



A mí solo podría sonarme bien la primera si analizara por separado las dos formas verbales que presenta: ¿_Prefieres seguirme_ (caminar detrás de mí) _contando_ (al mismo tiempo que cuentas) esta historia?


----------



## Gus M

Puede que sean correctas desde un punto de vista teórico, pero definitivamente no suenan bien y no son de uso habitual. A menos que se trate de una característica en el habla de algún país en particular, nadie que se exprese correctamente hablaría así. No obstante, la primera de ellas puede ser de uso más habitual en contextos informales. Respondiendo puntualmente a tu pregunta: a mí no me suenan bien para nada.


----------



## duvija

Uhh. Hablando rápido, todas me van bien... Y habría que averiguar más, pero seguramente todas se escuchan.


----------



## S.V.

Si lo simplifica dejando a un lado _preferir_, y se queda solo con la verdadera construcción que importaría, la que encabezaría la subordinada, no sé si aún podría decir que no forman juntas una sola unidad verbal para quien habla. _¿*A QUIÉN LE* seguirás contando de...? ¡*A MÍ ME* acabarás de decir todo lo que...!_ Y luego tiene que también decimos, por ejemplo, _"Por ir*ME* hablando de..._". Parece que el mayor problema sería que se confunde el primer verbo con la función que tendría por sí solo; lo cual sería la razón por que les sonaría _mal _a algunos, sin necesidad de ser ellos catedráticos. Tampoco conozco ninguna regla que diga que debe siempre seguir al último verbo, y que en todo otro caso sería _desaconsejable_.


----------



## olimpia91

Con_ ¿Prefieres seguir*me* contando esta historia más tarde? _pregunta si más tarde  quiere ir detrás de él contando la historia, hay que tener demasiada buena voluntad para entender lo que realmente se quiere decir.


----------



## duvija

Hay bolsas de libros sobre 'clitic climbing' (no sé exactamente cómo se dice en español) y en ese tema, el español es muy, muy libre. Muchos dicen que depende del permiso que les da el verbo, otros no tanto. Algunos hablan de cambios históricos, otros dicen que no hay 'climbing' sino que 'nacen' arriba y después bajan. Como  ven, temas muy teóricos de estructura profunda vs. superficial.  Mientras no separemos los clíticos que andan juntos, vamos bien.


----------



## lavecilla

.
Mi opinión es que hay que adosar el enclítico (que en este caso es el destinatario de la *acción **principal)* al verbo que expresa la *acción principal *(que en los ejemplos de Sibutlasi es la de *contarme* a mí esa historia). Es que cae por su peso. Luego está el hecho de que me la cuenten ahora, luego o mañana, pero eso ya es accesorio. 

La duda podría surgir porque en algunos casos las frases con el enclítico en el verbo anterior no nos suenan "demasiado" extrañas. Es cierto, pero eso es así porque su uso coloquial hace que el error pueda pasar inadvertido. Ahora bien, quien considere que ese modo de construir las frases es correcto, debería considerar también correcta esa estructura con otros verbos, tiempos verbales o pronombres. Hagamos unas pruebas para ver qué resulta:

1. -¿Prefieres parar de contar*me *esa historia?
2. -¿Prefieres parar*me* de contar esa historia?

1. -Empieza a contar*nos* esa historia.
2. -Empiéza*nos* a contar esa historia.

1. -¿Prefieres abstenerte de contar*me* esa historia?
2. -¿Prefieres abstenérte*me* de contar esa historia?

1. -Si ahora no puedes, recuerda contar*me* luego esa historia.   (La has de contar tú)
2. -Si ahora no puedes, recuérda*me *contar luego esa historia.   (¿La he de contar yo?)

1. -¿Prefieres eludir contar*me *esa historia?  
2. -¿Prefieres eludir*me* contar esa historia?

Etc., etc., etc.

Se observa en estos ejemplos que la construcción con el enclítico en el verbo principal (posición 1) es siempre correcta, es válida en todos los casos, mientras que la otra forma (posición 2) no sólo rechina sino que a veces cambia el significado de la frase, tal como se aprecia aquí y también en el post de Pinairun. 

A seguir bien.


----------



## jordi picarol

Desde luego, no saben los de la RAE lo que se pierden.
http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=me
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## duvija

lavecilla said:


> .
> Mi opinión es que hay que adosar el enclítico (que en este caso es el destinatario de la *acción **principal)* al verbo que expresa la *acción principal *(que en los ejemplos de Sibutlasi es la de *contarme* a mí esa historia). Es que cae por su peso. Luego está el hecho de que me la cuenten ahora, luego o mañana, pero eso ya es accesorio.
> 
> La duda podría surgir porque en algunos casos las frases con el enclítico en el verbo anterior no nos suenan "demasiado" extrañas. Es cierto, pero eso es así porque su uso coloquial hace que el error pueda pasar inadvertido. Ahora bien, quien considere que ese modo de construir las frases es correcto, debería considerar también correcta esa estructura con otros verbos, tiempos verbales o pronombres. Hagamos unas pruebas para ver qué resulta:
> 
> 1. -¿Prefieres parar de contar*me *esa historia?
> 2. -¿Prefieres parar*me* de contar esa historia?
> 
> 1. -Empieza a contar*nos* esa historia.
> 2. -Empiéza*nos* a contar esa historia.
> 
> 1. -¿Prefieres abstenerte de contar*me* esa historia?
> 2. -¿Prefieres abstenérte*me* de contar esa historia?
> 
> 1. -Si ahora no puedes, recuerda contar*me* luego esa historia.   (La has de contar tú)
> 2. -Si ahora no puedes, recuérda*me *contar luego esa historia.   (¿La he de contar yo?)
> 
> 1. -¿Prefieres eludir contar*me *esa historia?
> 2. -¿Prefieres eludir*me* contar esa historia?
> 
> Etc., etc., etc.
> 
> Se observa en estos ejemplos que la construcción con el enclítico en el verbo principal (posición 1) es siempre correcta, es válida en todos los casos, mientras que la otra forma (posición 2) no sólo rechina sino que a veces cambia el significado de la frase, tal como se aprecia aquí y también en el post de Pinairun.
> 
> A seguir bien.



Raro. Para mí la primera y la cuarta son totalmente normales. De las otras, no uso en general ni 'abstener' ni 'eludir' en habla amistosa, por lo que no me suenan coloquiales.
En 'traducción':

*¿Preferís pararme de contar esa historia? 

Empezanos a contar esa historia.

Si ahora no podés, recorda**me contar luego esa historia. (*no le noto ni el más mínimo problema a ésta ni a las anteriores)

¿Qué opinan de estos ejemplos los voseantes?


----------



## ACQM

No creo que las frases del primer mensaje sean tan horribles. No serían mi primera opción, pero seguro que las he usado y no veo cuál es el problema en hacerlo, porque realmente no dan lugar a duda sobre su significado.

Sobre los ejemplos de lavecilla: los dos primeros ejemplos me suenan bien de las dos formas, en el tercero no suena bien la palabra sobreesdrújula por ser sobreesdrújula, en la frase con recuerda hay diferencia de significado y las últimas con eludir son horribles ambas.


----------



## S.V.

Solo sus primeras dos oraciones serían afines a las otras del hilo, con las construcciones _parar de hacer _[algo] y _empezar a hacer_ [algo]; dables "_*NOS* paras de hacer eso_", aunque sea más común con _dejar_, y "_*NOS *empezará a contar de..._". En las demás se trataría de infinitivos introduciendo una subordinada, ya que se refieren al mismo sujeto —compárese con _Prefieres _[_tú_]_ que _[_yo_] _me abstenga_, por ejemplo—; reemplazables por _abstenerse de_ [algo], _recordar_ [algo] y _eludir_ [algo] —la primera y la última dentro de _preferir_ [algo]—, respectivamente.

Note como no serían posibles _parar de_ [algo], _empezar a _[algo], _acabar de_ [algo], _terminar de_ [algo]. No serían entidades verbales separadas, y precisamente por eso un hablante podría colocar el pronombre en cualquier posición. A diferencia de una oración como la de su cuarto ejemplo, en que _recuerda contarme_, y _recuérdame contar _son indiscutiblemente diferentes, en significado y estructura; el verbo principal es_ recordar_, y la existencia del infinitivo viene solo de que se refiere a un mismo sujeto: _Recuerda _[_tú_]_ contar_ [_tú_], luego _contarme_ [tú, a mí]; y _Recuérdame _[a mí] _contar_ [yo], en lugar de _Recuérdame que cuente yo_, _Recuérdale que cuente_ _él_, etcétera. En _abstenérteme_ se entendería como un dativo de interés.


----------



## Sibutlasi

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> _¿Prefieres seguir*me* contando esta historia más tarde?
> ¿Prefieres continuar*me* contando esta historia más tarde?
> ¿Prefieres acabar*me* de contar esta historia más tarde?
> ¿Prefieres terminar*me* de contar esta historia más tarde?
> ¿Prefieres empezar*me* a contar esta historia más tarde?_
> 
> Por acá habría que cambiar el _prefieres_ por _preferís_, pero me parece que coloquialmente son habituales, sobre todo la primera, la cuarta y la quinta.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias, Quique. 

La oración 'originaria' (quiero decir, la que observé y me llamó la atención) es, efectivamente, la primera, y Vargas Llosa (en su novela _El Héroe Discreto_, Alfaguara 2013, pág. 105, final) la pone en boca de un padre dirigiéndose a su hijo adolescente [lo cual excluiría el _preferís_ en Perú e incluso en su zona, supongo]. A mí también me suena algo mejor, relativamente, la primera oración que la segunda, pero creo que ello sólo se debe a que "continuar" es algo menos natural que "seguir" en el habla coloquial y a que me molesta la 'aliteración' (no funcional en este caso) de las dos sílabas "con-" de las palabras consecutivas "continuarme" y "contando", porque sería difícil encontrar argumentos sintáctico-semánticos para fundamentar cualquier otra diferencia entre "seguir" y "continuar"; yo, al menos, no conozco ninguno convincente. En cambio, no noto diferencia entre la tercera y la cuarta - o la quinta (aunque "...empezarme a contar..." sí me sonaría, a su vez, algo más natural que "...comenzarme a contar"). Se trata, no obstante, de intuiciones probablemente inducidas, o bien por factores de eufonía, o simplemente por el hecho de que unos verbos suenan más naturales que otros en la lengua coloquial. Ello no altera la cuestión de fondo, i.e., que aunque la 'regla' de 'ascenso' de enclíticos al infinitivo *debe* existir en la 'gramática mental' de *todos* los hablantes de 'español estándar', pues actualmente ese ascenso es obligatorio cuando al infinitivo le sigue un participio de pasado (cf. "Lamento haber*te* molestado" <> "*Lamento haber molestado*te*"), algunos hablantes aplicamos restricciones adicionales cuando el ascenso *no* es necesario, como en este caso. El problema es que la naturaleza de esas restricciones no está nada clara. Un principio general como el de 'Economía' (aquí, _grosso modo_ = una operación innecesaria ni siquiera es posible) es demasiado fuerte, ya que bloquearía - y para todos los hablantes- casos perfectamente naturales en los que percibimos el ascenso como 'opcional' (e.g., "Te voy a contar un chiste" <> "Voy a contarte un chiste"). Por tanto, la explicación de intuiciones como las mías (y las de muchos otros hablantes: sólo en mi casa ya somos tres) ha de depender de propiedades léxicas con consecuencias estructurales (e.g., posibles diferencias en la complementación de los verbos/las formas verbales que toleran/bloquean el ascenso de los enclíticos) que aún no conocemos bien. En el fondo, apenas sabemos nada del 'lexicón mental' de los hablantes individuales, pero es evidente que en fenómenos de este tipo hay mucha 'variación' y que no es posible ignorarla invocando criterios prescriptivos, puesto que las diferencias se dan incluso entre hablantes muy competentes. De ahí que, incluso en las mejores gramáticas disponibles, los capítulos sobre las 'perífrasis' y los fenómenos que, como éste, se apoyan en la estructura que les subyace, sean prácticamente largas listas de generalizaciones empíricas y hechos sin explicación alguna.

S.


----------



## Sibutlasi

jordi picarol said:


> No es necesario recordar que en las lenguas naturales, vivas o muertas, no así en las fabricadas artificialmente, tipo Esperanto, las reglas gramaticales resultan del estudio y análisis de la lengua en sí. Por lo tanto no se inventan reglas y se procura luego hablar y escribir de acuerdo con ellas. El uso de los pronombres ha sido estudiado de forma amplísima, deduciendo de ese uso generalizado las reglas por las que se vienen rigiendo. En ninguna parte, en ninguna, aparece nada que haga ni de lejos referencia a lo que dices. La pregunta sería más fácil de contestar si la plantearas al contrario: "Me pregunto si hay hablantes de 'español' a quienes *NO* les suenen bien las siguientes oraciones".
> Tanto *TU *castellano como *TU GRAMÁTICA MENTAL *son muy respetables, por supuesto, pero teniendo en cuenta el uso general - que no el tuyo particular- sería muy difícil, por no decir imposible, establecer una regla que diera fundamento y justificara lo que dices. Sería interesante saber en qué lo basas.
> Saludos
> Jordi



No encuentro el menor sentido a sus objeciones. Las reglas gramaticales que figuran en las gramáticas 'impresas' resultan del estudio y análisis de la lengua, obviamente, pero si los hablantes tuvieran que depender de su conocimiento consciente no podrían hablar en absoluto, porque incluso las mejores gramáticas y diccionarios disponibles contienen sólo un fragmento minúsculo del 'conocimiento' involucrado, sea cual sea el nivel de competencia del hablante, y, en este caso concreto del 'ascenso' de los enclíticos, peor aún, porque la gran mayoría de los hechos relevantes sólo han 'aparecido' muy recientemente (son hechos 'negativos', que no pueden ser observados en la conducta lingüística) y ni siquiera han trascendido aún del todo de los artículos especializados de unos pocos lingüistas a las gramáticas descriptivas o escolares, así que ese tipo de 'reglas' a las que alude no pueden explicarnos lo que ha venido pasando desde hace siglos y sigue pasando hoy entre hablantes sin apenas instrucción gramatical. Las 'reglas' que 'cuentan' son producto de hipótesis que hacen los hablantes, aunque sean analfabetos, y en cierto sentido ¡claro que las 'inventan'! y las contrastan una y otra vez en contacto con el uso que observan a su alrededor, incluido el uso recomendado en las escuelas, diccionarios, gramáticas, etc. Por eso hay tanta variación, y aunque es verdad que el uso de los pronombres ha sido estudiado desde la antigüedad, hasta que los lingüistas empezaron a producir experimentalmente ejemplos agramaticales cruciales, nuestro conocimiento de las 'reglas' [mentales] subyacentes era reducidísimo. Aún hoy no tenemos nada parecido a una verdadera gramática 'generativa' completa que permita explicar enteramente el uso y sobre todo el 'no uso', créame. 

Particularmente absurda es su supuesta objeción de que "en ninguna parte, en ninguna, aparece nada que haga ni de lejos referencia a lo que dices." En primer lugar, lo único que digo es que como hablante nativo de español, mi 'competencia' lingüística es tal que 'no me deja' generar las expresiones citadas. Se trata de un hecho particular, debidamente circunscrito por mí a mi uso individual (aunque yo sé que también es el uso de otros hablantes), que *no* tiene por qué constar en ninguna parte. En todo caso, si Ud. tuviera razón, lo que debería constar en alguna parte es una aseveración como "siempre es posible elevar el enclítico y adjuntárselo a un infinitivo", y eso sí que *no* consta, se lo aseguro. Hay algunos ejemplos registrados como 'buenos', ciertamente, pero que haya algunos no implica que todos lo sean, ¿O necesito recordarle las limitaciones del método inductivo? 

Tampoco tendría el menor sentido para mí formular la pregunta que Ud. propone (= "Me pregunto si hay hablantes de 'español' a quienes *NO* les suenen bien las siguientes oraciones"), porque ya sé de sobra que la respuesta es "Sí", como puede ver por algunos de los comentarios que se han hecho en el hilo. Sin ir más lejos, en mi casa tengo dos en un radio de diez metros. El que no lo sabe es Ud., por lo que parece, y me extraña. Si se molesta en preguntar a sus familiares y amigos estoy seguro de que algunos le dirán que esas oraciones no le suenan bien, o directamente que no se dicen.

Finalmente, su conclusión (= "Tanto *TU *castellano como *TU GRAMÁTICA MENTAL *son muy respetables, por supuesto, pero teniendo en cuenta el uso general - que no el tuyo particular- sería muy difícil, por no decir imposible, establecer una regla que diera fundamento y justificara lo que dices. Sería interesante saber en qué lo basas.") demuestra que no ha entendido nada de mi propósito. Como ya decía antes, yo he reconocido expresamente mis intuiciones como hechos de uso individual, por tanto no necesito en absoluto tener en cuenta el uso general (¡suponiendo que lo hubiera, que, en este aspecto, no lo hay!), ni tampoco "justificarlas", ni "basarlas" en nada, ni siquiera proponer un conjunto de reglas de las que se deriven (aunque eso no es difícil; lo difícil sería justificar las reglas). Que yo tengo esas intuiciones (al igual que otros hablantes) es un *hecho*; no necesita demostración. Las teorías y las explicaciones requieren justificación científica, los hechos no. Otra cosa sería entender por qué las tenemos unos hablantes sí y otros no. Esa es la parte interesante, claro, pero ahí todavía no hemos llegado.

S.


----------



## lavecilla

.
Encuentro muy interesante lo dicho en estos últimos posts por Sibutlasi. Me quito el sombrero. Pero eso no nos exime de volver a ponernos el mono de faena (más que nada, por alusiones):

En efecto, el ejemplo nº 4 que ayer puse está fuera de lugar, no es de esta guerra. Así que queda apeado de la lista. Y para que ésta no mengüe, lo sustituyo inmediatamente:

1.- ¿Prefieres renunciar a contar*me* esa historia?
2. -¿Prefieres renunciar*me* a contar esa historia?




duvija said:


> Raro. Para mí la primera y la cuarta son totalmente normales. De las otras, no uso en general ni 'abstener' ni 'eludir' en habla amistosa, por lo que no me suenan coloquiales.
> En 'traducción':
> 
> *¿Preferís pararme de contar esa historia?
> 
> Empezanos a contar esa historia.
> 
> Si ahora no podés, recorda**me contar luego esa historia. (*no le noto ni el más mínimo problema a ésta ni a las anteriores)
> 
> ¿Qué opinan de estos ejemplos los voseantes?




No dudo de que sea sí, pero yo sólo me he referido al habla del lado de acá.




ACQM said:


> No creo que las frases del primer mensaje sean tan horribles. No serían mi primera opción, pero seguro que las he usado y no veo cuál es el problema en hacerlo, porque realmente no dan lugar a duda sobre su significado.
> 
> Sobre los ejemplos de lavecilla: los dos primeros ejemplos me suenan bien de las dos formas, en el tercero no suena bien la palabra sobreesdrújula por ser sobreesdrújula, en la frase con recuerda hay diferencia de significado y las últimas con eludir son horribles ambas.


 


¿De veras que utilizaría indistintamente "Empiézanos a contar" o "Empieza a contarnos"?
Entonces puede que sea una de esas dos que cita Google para la primera expresión (clic) frente a las 143.000 (clic) que da para la segunda.

La condena de una palabra por ser sobresdrújula, y sólo por eso, no parece un argumento convincente. Y si encima  resulta que no es sobresdrújula...

Siento no poder contestar a S. V. De él tengo que decir que se ve que es una persona muy versada en lengua española y que es uno de nuestros más preclaros foristas. Lo digo con toda formalidad y sinceridad. Por esa razón, pobre de mí, mísero de mí, no alcanzo a entender sus mensajes (a excepción de este último que, paradójicamente, viene encriptado ).

En resumen: Respecto a las frases con enclíticos que a mi juicio están mal colocados (las del post inical de Sibutlasi), se ha dicho aquí de todo un poco, de modo que no existe un criterio claro ni una seguridad plena de que todas las frases  construidas de ese modo vayan a ser correctas.  

Sin embargo, no he oído ninguna voz en contra de la opción que yo preconizo: la de soldar el enclítico al verbo que expresa la acción principal y que en el caso que nos ocupa es el verbo *contar*. 

No obstante lo anterior -que sólo es una constatación- opino que  todo el mundo es libre de arriesgarse cuanto quiera. Dicen que libera endorfinas.

Un pensamiento de carácter lúdico, pero pequeñito, para terminar: Cuando una expresión que no nos gusta no es claramente agramatical, ¿qué razones podemos esgrimir para rechazarla? Pues... que nos suena mal, que no parece natural, que no es uso común, que está anticuada, etc., todo ello adobado con un poco de intuición. Y es en estos casos cuando se suelen suscitar debates interesantes. Por el contrario, ¿hay hilos más aburridos que esos que con remitirnos a un diccionario o al DPD ya queda contestada la pregunta?

A seguir bien.


----------



## ACQM

Lavecilla, que vea posibles dos opciones no es lo mismo que me parezcan indistintas en la preferencia y frecuencia de uso. "Empiézame a contar" es menos común y probablemente menos apropiada o preferible que "Empieza a contarme", pero eso no significa que sea incorrecta o inaceptable. Sí, he usado esa estructura algunas veces, no todos los días, pero sí algunas veces y nadie me ha mirado mal por ello.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Yo, que no tengo especialización alguna en estas áreas, suelo levantar una ceja o ambas cuando leo frases como "empiézame a contar", por ejemplo, y otras del estilo "terminarme de contar esta historia" como en el post original. Suelen ser bastante comunes en el subtitulado de películas y series, que no sé dónde lo harán (al subtitulado). Y hasta leer este hilo, lo consideraba completamente erróneo, y desde ya que jamás las utilizo así.
Ahora al menos sé que es materia opinable. Eso sí, voy a seguir diciéndolo como antes.... ¿¿o lo voy a seguir diciendo como antes??? huyy qué lío.....


----------



## jmx

Este hilo es muy interesante, aunque se sale un poco, o bastante, del tono habitual en estos foros. Yo había entendido que de lo que se trata es de una especie de "encuesta de aceptabilidad gramatical", pero ahora ya no estoy seguro. En caso de que sea tal encuesta, ahí van mis 'percepciones' (y no mi 'gramática mental', que desconozco) :

La primera frase, con 'seguir', me cuesta de aceptar, salvo en el sentido algo rebuscado pero posible que da Pina en el post #10. 

La segunda, con 'continuar', me suena aún más rara. Aunque no pondría jamás la mano en el fuego sobre que nunca lo haya dicho yo mismo. 

Las 3 últimas frases (acabar, terminar, empezar) me suenan perfectas y muy naturales.

Saludos.


----------



## Sibutlasi

Pinairun said:


> A mí solo podría sonarme bien la primera si analizara por separado las dos formas verbales que presenta: ¿_Prefieres seguirme_ (caminar detrás de mí) _contando_ (al mismo tiempo que cuentas) esta historia?



Gracias, Pinairun. Me alegro de que comparta mi impresión de que esas oraciones están 'mal'. En efecto, cabe un análisis de esa primera oración según el cual "contando esta historia" *no* es un complemento del 'semi-auxiliar' aspectual "seguir", sino un elemento *atributivo* de un verbo pleno "seguir" con el sentido que Ud. dice (y que ya no podría ser sinónimo de "continuar"). Bajo ese análisis, la oración también sería gramatical para mí, claro, pero yo no puedo obtener esa interpretación de un modo natural a menos que en vez de "contando" aparezca "contándome", con lo cual ya no se produce ascenso del enclítico, sino que cada verbo lleva su "me" (el de "seguir" complemento directo, el de "contar" indirecto) y el problema desaparece. En casos como "Me siguió por las calles durante más de una hora contando/contándome no sé qué historias de su mujer y su jefe" es esa la estructura y la interpretación que mi gramática asigna automáticamente. 

Saludos

S.


----------



## duvija

Este hilo me recuerda a otro sobre el análisis del subjuntivo. Dado que lo usamos en forma diferente en España y en Latinoamérica, habría que resignarse a que no podemos tener una explicación unitaria. Alguien decía que había encontrado una fórmula mágica. No hubo caso; no sirvió.

Para este tema, dada la diferente explicación que tantos autores dan, basándose en causas tan diferentes, y que entre los hablantes no hay acuerdo (cosa que vimos aquí mismo), me temo que la cosa termina en esto: no podemos encontrar una fórmula mágica. El idioma varía más de lo que muchos quisiéramos y no podemos meterlo en chaleco de fuerza. Por supuesto, vamos a seguir buscando y discutiendo, pero ...


----------



## Sibutlasi

Cal inhibes said:


> Desde luego es más lógico que en los verbos compuestos el dativo acompañe al segundo verbo, para formar con este el núcleo del complemento indirecto. Pero el uso coloquial permite poner ese dativo junto al primer verbo. Es sólo costumbre. En mi concepto es más formal la construcción que tu defiendes, Sibutlasi.
> Saludos




Gracias, Cal. Tiene razón; sin duda la construcción con ascenso del enclítico es tolerada mucho más fácilmente en el lenguaje coloquial, y, de hecho, los pocos ejemplos de ascenso *opcional* del enclítico a un infinitivo que yo he visto recogidos y dados por 'buenos' en las gramáticas de referencia proceden del uso coloquial, real o simulado literariamente. En mi Asturias natal, sin ir más lejos, oraciones como "?Para poderte ayudar tengo que saber qué pasó ese día" son bastante frecuentes en la lengua hablada, y, aunque solían ser considerados 'bablismos', ya nos suenan más o menos 'bien', creo. El problema es que no todos los verbos 'auxiliares' (o 'semi-auxiliares') toleran igual de bien el ascenso del enclítico a sus respectivos infinitivos. Según mis propias intuiciones, "poder" es de los más 'tolerantes', junto con "querer", cf. "?Por quererte ayudar, mira lo que me ha pasado". En cambio con "tener que" la oración ya me suena mucho peor (cf. "?Por tenerte que ayudar mira lo que me ha pasado"), y "*Por seguirte ayudando, mira lo que me ha pasado" (un ejemplo con "seguir" y gerundio paralelo al que iniciaba esta discusión) francamente mal, como decía. Esto no es por casualidad. Hay hechos de otro tipo que sugieren diferencias de complementación entre, por ejemplo, "poder", "querer", y "tener que" (y entre "seguir" y "estar", éstos seguidos de gerundio, claro). Para algunos hablantes (incluido el propio Vargas Llosa, o al menos el personaje peruano que el escritor crea en _El Héroe Discreto_) el infinitivo que sigue a "poder" es sustituible por un "lo", y como consecuencia pueden decir "Yo no *lo* puedo" como expresión abreviada de "Yo no puedo [infinitivo]", mientras que para mí, por ejemplo, el único sustituto posible ahí sería "Yo no puedo *hacerlo*". En cambio, esos mismos hablantes no necesariamente aceptan "?Yo no lo quiero" como forma abreviada de "Yo no quiero [infinitivo]", y nadie (¡que yo sepa!) acepta "*Yo no lo tengo" como forma abreviada de "Yo no tengo que [infinitivo]", así que hay infinitivos de distintas categorías sintácticas, cláusulas en unos casos, cláusulas 'reducidas' o meras 'frases verbales' en otros. En cuanto al semi-auxiliar "seguir", que yo sepa no hay hablantes que acepten "*Lo sigo" como forma abreviada de "Sigo estudiando chino", pero sí los hay, y son mayoría, los que aceptan "Lo estoy" como forma abreviada de "Estoy estudiando chino", así que también hay 'gerundios' de distinta categoría, unos con estatus de cláusulas, otros no. Según sea la estructura, el ascenso de los enclíticos resultará posible o no, pero a simple vista esos infinitivos o gerundios parecen iguales, y no es de extrañar que a la hora de hacer hipótesis y establecer sus propias reglas - tanto de complementación, como de ascenso de enclíticos - los hablantes difieran entre sí mucho más de lo que solemos creer. Como no tenemos estudios sistemáticos del léxico mental individual, simplemente no sabemos qué es lo que hace a un hablante comportarse de un modo *aparentemente* errático en sus juicios.

Saludos

S.


----------



## Sibutlasi

olimpia91 said:


> Obviamente ninguna de esas oraciones está bien.
> Los escritores no son profesores de castellano, por eso existen los correctores en las editoriales.




Gracias, Olimpia91. Parece que tenemos 'gramáticas' similares en este punto, pero fíjese en que yo no digo que esas oraciones estén 'mal', sólo que según mi propia gramática mental no son posibles. No pretendo establecer nada sobre el 'lenguaje común' (una entelequia en la que no creo, como seguramente habrá deducido). Desde ese punto de vista, mi referencia a que la fuente de una de las oraciones era un gran escritor sudamericano fue un poco equívoca, y desafortunada, en el fondo, porque daría lo mismo quién fuera la fuente. Ni siquiera pretendía decir que Vargas Llosa se encuentre entre quienes hablan así, puesto que, tratándose de una novela, el autor podría perfectamente estar poniendo en boca de su personaje modos de expresión que él mismo no subscribe. Debe entenderse, por tanto, que sólo quería hacer constar que esa primera oración, que a mí me resulta anómala, está efectivamente atestiguada como natural y apropiada en el habla coloquial de las clases educadas de Perú por un escritor con un dominio envidiable del 'español' y sus diversas variantes. Un corrector de una editorial no tendría nada que decir en un caso así, aunque el escritor no fuera alguien tan eminente. Un profesor de castellano podría, y quizá debería, corregir a quien se expresase de ese modo, si la RAE u otras autoridades normativas de prestigio se hubieran pronunciado, y con *buenas* razones, al respecto, pero *no* es el caso, porque los mecanismos implicados están lejos de ser bien conocidos. De todos modos, debe quedar claro que mi consulta no tenía la menor pretensión de estigmatizar ningún uso. Cualquier 'gramática mental' es un objeto milagrosamente intrincado y lo importante es entenderlos; reprimir e ignorar cualquiera de sus manifestaciones sólo conduce a renunciar a información que puede ser crucial para entender el funcionamiento de *todas* las gramáticas mentales, desde la de Vargas Llosa hasta la del más torpe de los hablantes, y eso es, metodológicamente hablando, disparatado. Insisto en esto porque ya ha habido alguien que ha malinterpretado mis intenciones.

Saludos

S.


----------



## jordi picarol

Al hablar de los pronombres, la RAE no hace mención en absoluto al tema que se propone en este hilo. Naturalmente nada es completo, completo en este mundo. 

[...]

Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Lurrezko

A mí me parece adecuada y perfectamente entendible la idea de _gramática mental_: la gramática personal de uno, lo que nos suena bien o mal, a menudo sin saber por qué. Todo eso está en la mente, ¿dónde si no?

[...] un hilo que me parece lícito: conocer a quién le suena bien una determinada estructura, al margen de las directrices (o de la ausencia de ellas) que nos da la ínclita RAE. El foro está lleno de hilos que sólo piden la percepción o las connotaciones que a los nativos les suscita una estructura o una palabra.

Un saludo


----------



## S.V.

S.V. said:


> En las demás se trataría de infinitivos introduciendo una subordinada, ya que se refieren al mismo sujeto [...].


¿Está seguro de eso? Si lo que dice es verdad, no se trataría de un verbo con función semiauxiliar, sino de un verbo principal y un infinitivo introduciendo una subordinada sustantiva. Todos parecen estar de acuerdo en que les _suena_ mal cuando es así. Pero eso significaría que estarían mezclando churras con merinas (no sé cómo se dice en México). Incluso en el otro ejemplo que dan, sería _renunciar a algo_, ¿no? (Creo que no tengo corchetes en este teclado). Aunque aún no me convence.​

S.V. said:


> Parece que el mayor problema sería que se confunde el primer verbo con la función que tendría por sí solo.


Hm, creo que alguien sí dijo que sonaba mejor cuando el verbo era más común. E incluso usaron la palabra natural para compararlas, de las personas en contra, y que en otros casos sí lo era completamente. Creo que también mencionaron que había incluso casos en que era obligatorio. No. Espere. Creo que fue una misma persona en los cuatro casos. El que dijo que están 'mal' (¿las comillas significan que no está realmente mal?) y que no son posibles, y que "algunos hablantes sí aplican restricciones adicionales". ¿Cree que se refiera a un _registro_ diferente? Él ha escrito mucho más que usted, incluso como respuesta a quien dijo que _obviamente_ estaban mal. Incluso cuando no han dado lo que llaman en español _razón_ o _fundamento_, sí han dicho que es un hecho que suena terrible. A veces. O que suenan _coloquiales_. Aunque eso no significa que sí tienen cierto uso, claro.

​La otra opción sería eso que dice, que la persona lo asimila con que el enclítico modifica al primer verbo, el cual como que gana otro sentido. Porque estaría diciendo que _me comienza a mí_, ¿no? Es obviamente incorrecto. Sí se dice _Nos comienza a hablar_, pero eso no tiene nada que ver. Solo es así como se habla. Creo que a eso se refieren con _gramática mental_. Aún no lo entiendo completamente, pero sí creo que está conectado a que estas construcciones estén mal.​
 *Vomita de tanto sarcasmo barato, y se desmaya para dormir sobre lo revesado*


----------



## duvija

Supongo que la 'gramática mental' es el idiolecto, tal vez extendido a áreas de gramática que antes no formaban parte de la definición del tal.


----------

